# Buon Natale a tutti



## Blu71 (24 Dicembre 2022)

Auguri a tutte le amiche e gli amici del forum per - l’ormai prossimo - Natale.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (24 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Auguri a tutte le amiche e gli amici del forum per - l’ormai prossimo - Natale.


Mi accodo anch’io a quest’augurio di Serene Feste a tutti gli utenti del Forum!


----------



## Maravich49 (24 Dicembre 2022)

Tanti auguri fratelli rossoneri!


----------



## AntaniPioco (24 Dicembre 2022)

Tanti auguri a tutti


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Dicembre 2022)

Buon Natale a tutti amici miei.
Un pensiero speciale per chi non sta passando un bel momento.

E grazie a tutti per i bellissimi momenti di condivisione, di confronto e scontro.
Milan world ingiocabile, noi si per davvero.


----------



## fabri47 (24 Dicembre 2022)

Buon natale!


----------



## Giangy (24 Dicembre 2022)

Buone feste a tutto il forum! Speriamo inoltre, che sia un 2023 ricco di grandi soddisfazioni, anche per la nostra squadra rossonera. Speriamo che il buon Gerry cacci qualche grano.


----------



## morokan (24 Dicembre 2022)

Buone feste a tutti piene di abbondanza e soddisfazioni


----------



## hakaishin (24 Dicembre 2022)

Buon Natale a tutti!!!


----------



## SoloMVB (24 Dicembre 2022)

Auguri a tutti voi,che possiate trascorrere giornate serene.


----------



## JDT (24 Dicembre 2022)

Buone feste a tutti!


----------



## galianivatene (24 Dicembre 2022)

Buon Natale a tutti!


----------



## DavidGoffin (24 Dicembre 2022)

Auguri per un felice Natale a voi e alle vostre famiglie


----------



## KILPIN_91 (24 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Auguri a tutte le amiche e gli amici del forum per - l’ormai prossimo - Natale.


Tanti auguri caro.


----------



## Didaco (24 Dicembre 2022)

Passate tutti un buon natale se potete


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (24 Dicembre 2022)

Buon Natale popolo rossonero!


----------



## admin (24 Dicembre 2022)

Buon Natale a tutti voi e ai vostri cari!


----------



## admin (24 Dicembre 2022)

Buon Natale a tutti voi e ai vostri cari!


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (24 Dicembre 2022)

nell attesa della nascita del bambin Gesù
sinceri auguri di buone feste di condivisione e serenità


----------



## Swaitak (24 Dicembre 2022)

Auguri Rossoner*


----------



## peo74 (24 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Auguri a tutte le amiche e gli amici del forum per - l’ormai prossimo - Natale.


Un sereno Natale a tutti!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Dicembre 2022)

Godetevi le feste che poi si torna a patire e imprecare con il Milan!


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (24 Dicembre 2022)

Buon Santo Natale a tutti i fratelli rossoneri!


----------



## __king george__ (24 Dicembre 2022)

Auguri a tutti..e aprite a Babbo Natale se arriva...


----------



## Andris (24 Dicembre 2022)

buone Natale e serie feste


----------



## Cataldinho (24 Dicembre 2022)

Auguroni di Buon Natale a tutti


----------



## pazzomania (24 Dicembre 2022)

Io sono già alla terza boccia.

Il problema è che beviamo in 2 su 7 persone 

Buon natale a tutti i rossoneri!


----------



## babsodiolinter (24 Dicembre 2022)

Consideratevi tutti augurati


----------



## hiei87 (24 Dicembre 2022)

Godiamoci questo Natale da campioni d'Italia! Tanti auguri a tutti!!!


----------



## Blu71 (24 Dicembre 2022)

A Roma si pensa agli affari:


----------



## 7vinte (24 Dicembre 2022)

Buon Natale a tutti!


----------



## KILPIN_91 (24 Dicembre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> Auguri a tutti..e aprite a Babbo Natale se arriva...


ok ora mi devi dire il nome della modella  auguri!


----------



## Zenos (24 Dicembre 2022)

Buon Natale fratelli rossoneri...


----------



## __king george__ (24 Dicembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> ok ora mi devi dire il nome della modella  auguri!


non ne ho idea è quello il problema..l'ho presa da google


----------



## chicagousait (24 Dicembre 2022)

Buon Natale a tutti


----------



## Blu71 (24 Dicembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> ok ora mi devi dire il nome della modella  auguri!



Ma devi sempre andare OT? Pure per gli auguri di Natale?


----------



## Gas (24 Dicembre 2022)

Buon Natale amici miei


----------



## UDG (24 Dicembre 2022)

Buon Natale a tutti amici rossoneri


----------



## TheKombo (25 Dicembre 2022)

Un sincero augurio di buon Natale a tutti i fratelli rossoneri, sempre e solo forza Milan!!!


----------



## enigmistic02 (25 Dicembre 2022)

Auguri


----------



## IDRIVE (25 Dicembre 2022)

Auguri a tutti, fratelli e sorelle rossoneri, in ogni parte del mondo, Un grande abbraccio.


----------



## Andris (25 Dicembre 2022)

Michelona Murgia ha una nuova fisima, dopo la divisa di Figliuolo


----------



## Blu71 (25 Dicembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Michelona Murgia ha una nuova fisima, dopo la divisa di Figliuolo



Ma pure a Natale devono scassare?


----------



## evideon (25 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Auguri a tutte le amiche e gli amici del forum per - l’ormai prossimo - Natale.


Auguri rossoneri a tutti!


----------



## sampapot (25 Dicembre 2022)

ormai è Natale...quindi...BUON NATALE a voi tutti e alle vostre famiglie!!


----------



## Pungiglione (25 Dicembre 2022)

Buone feste fratelli signori rossoneri! Se potete cantate qualche coro anti-Giuve o anti-melme ai cenoni coi parenti, che fa sempre bene


----------



## davidelynch (25 Dicembre 2022)

Auguri di buon Natale fratelli, chiudiamo l’anno da campioni d’Italia e speriamo che il prossimo sia altrettanto glorioso.


----------



## Milo (25 Dicembre 2022)

Buon natale a tutti ragazzi!
A differenza mai, passatelo in allegria e in famiglia.


----------



## David Gilmour (25 Dicembre 2022)

Tanti auguri per un sereno Natale a tutti i fratelli rossoneri e anche ai tifosi ospiti!


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Dicembre 2022)

Felice Natale a tutti


----------



## Igniorante (25 Dicembre 2022)

Tanti auguri a tutti.
Un momento di raccoglimento anche per i ladri bianconeri, che passeranno un Natale travagliato.


----------



## gabri65 (25 Dicembre 2022)

Auguri a tutti.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Dicembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Auguri a tutti.



Hai unificato le due festività 
Buon Natale, per ora.


----------



## emamilan99 (25 Dicembre 2022)

Buon Natale a voi ed alle vostre famiglie, fratelli rossoneri!


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Dicembre 2022)

Auguri a tutti!


----------



## sunburn (25 Dicembre 2022)

Tantissimi auguri a tutti!


----------



## Ringhio8 (25 Dicembre 2022)

Buon Natale a tutti voi, alle vostre famiglie, i vostri amici più cari. Vi auguro in primis serenità, che é la cosa che più ci manca


----------

